

Ask HN: is it just my eyes? - chris_dcosta

Is it just my eyes or do you have trouble getting your web designs to look good on windows?<p>I don't know what rendering engine windows uses to render colours but it's very difficult to get colours that don't look sickly when viewed on various PCs. I'm not talking about images as such (although they always just look mediocre) but CSS designs that no amount of tuning can liven them up.<p>What's your experience?
======
sabatier
I noticed the fonts always render poorly in Windows. But apart from that, the
actually css design should look the same (unless of course you're using IE).

------
polyfractal
Obligatory question: are you using the same computer/monitor to view both
versions?

------
nodata
Use the diff renderer here to check:
<http://ipinfo.info/netrenderer/index.php>

------
icebraining
Compared to what? Are you using different browsers, or the same on different
OSs?

